# Dossier Akamai dans Applications ?



## bertol65 (29 Mars 2010)

Bonjour, je me retrouve avec un dossier Akamai dans Applications.
Et " Little snitch" me demande dans cesse de connecter rs_mac3649 qui figure dans ce dossier.
A quoi sert cette application ? faut il la supprimer ?
J'ai vu qu'il y avait des logs dans ce dossiers.
Merci.


----------



## JPTK (29 Mars 2010)

bertol65 a dit:


> Bonjour, je me retrouve avec un dossier Akamai dans Applications.
> Et " Little snitch" me demande dans cesse de connecter rs_mac3649 qui figure dans ce dossier.
> A quoi sert cette application ? faut il la supprimer ?
> J'ai vu qu'il y avait des logs dans ce dossiers.
> Merci.



Il a pas du venir tout seul ce dossier, hop à a corbeille et puis voilà, sinon tu as google pour de plus amples informations concernant ce truc qui sert à rien


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2010)

C'est vrai que juste un "copier/coller" dans Google, et je trouve ça !

Cela dit, c'est l'occasion de déplacer ce topic qui n'a rien à faire dans "Applications" !


----------



## Manic (30 Mars 2010)

Je sais qu'Adobe utilise cette application pour télécharger les versions démo de leur produits sur leur site web. Il y a peut-être d'autre site qui utilise cela.


----------



## lucos75 (5 Novembre 2010)

A peine croyable : depuis plusieurs semaines la bande passante du réseau internet de notre espace de coworking était totalement occupé par une activité de téléchargement de 20 Go/jour ! 

Après avoir identifié la machine en cause, un iMac banal, on réalise que les accès réseaux se font vers une adresse IP appartenant à Akamaï !

L'utilitaire moniteur d'activité de la machine, onglet "réseau", confirme un usage intensif du réseau par cet iMac.

Dans ce moniteur d'activité aucune trace pourtant d'une opération ouverte portant le nom Akamai.

Dès que l'application Akamai a été désinstallée : miracle !
L'activité réseau revient à la normale.

Pour conclure, un bon conseil, si vous repérez l'application Akamai sur votre Mac : désinstallez-la dès que possible


----------



## bertol65 (8 Novembre 2010)

Comment fait on pour supprimer cette application ?


----------



## LumiereNoire (8 Novembre 2010)

On ouvre le dossier Akamai, il contient en haut le désinstalleur.


----------



## r e m y (8 Novembre 2010)

Mais elle vient d'où cette application? A quoi sert-elle?

Ce serait peut-être utile d'avoir réponse à ces question avant de la mettre à la corbeille, non?

(ce ne serait pas l'Akamai Download manager installé par les applications Adobe, Photoshop notamment ?)


----------



## oflorent (22 Août 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Mais elle vient d'où cette application? A quoi sert-elle?
> 
> Ce serait peut-être utile d'avoir réponse à ces question avant de la mettre à la corbeille, non?
> 
> (ce ne serait pas l'Akamai Download manager installé par les applications Adobe, Photoshop notamment ?)



J'ai téléchargé Photoshop via chez adobe en version de démonstration. Cette application doit être en lien avec le protocole de transferts de données. Par contre, je n'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir eu a accepter son installation...


----------

